# Not sure what to think



## Chellestar83

Hi every one took a pound land test about 1.30 today, pottered about, did school run then remembered I did it lol and saw this, is to be trusted?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Chellestar83

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)

Thank you so much


----------



## Chellestar83

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)

Are you able to see the pick I uploaded


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry I can't see any photo :(


----------



## Chellestar83

Just keeps saying file is too large but it's just a regular phone pic


----------



## mindyb85

Just do a screen shot of the pic and upload that. Works every time ;)


----------



## Chellestar83

mindyb85 said:


> Just do a screen shot of the pic and upload that. Works every time ;)

Thank you so much


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like the start of a BFP :)


----------



## love.peace

I see that easily. Whoop whoop congrats


----------



## Chellestar83

Thank you both


----------

